

Friendly reminder that text browsers still exist and are still in use - niggler
http://lynx.isc.org/

======
bifrost
I use Lynx almost daily, mostly for reading HTML-Only email (I am shaking my
fist at you, HTML only senders) and downloading things. Requiring J-Script
makes me nuts.

~~~
jeep
If I may ask, why? Genuinely curious, not trying to be a jerk.

Is it just to stay in the terminal?

~~~
niggler
I find that processing email with mutt is faster than with outlook or gmail or
other solutions.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Same, for some use-cases.

I've got email accounts on a couple of servers I only access via SSH, so for
them, mutt is a necessity.

Also, I use mutt on a couple of my machines so that I can quickly hammer
through mailing lists and other not-quite-spam.

When using Gmail or Thunderbird, I use them in threaded/conversation mode, and
I tend to process not-quite-spam in non-threaded mode.

Mutt is simply faster to hammer through that many single low-value mails at a
glance (rather than other clients -- webmail or local -- that take noticeably
longer to render the mail in preview mode).

Another benefit of mutt: I've got various F-keys configured to hop to
different servers/email addresses. While GUI clients let me do that with
several keypresses or mouse movements, none is as configurable to that extent
as mutt.

If you have several online identities, these kinds of optimizations can shave
hours per week compared to using a more fully-featured client. After all,
unless you're a marketer (or have much affection for WYSIWIG word processing
features), your emails are predominantly text anyway.

